# What's going on with the OPs trades



## Collin.t (9 Apr 2006)

Ok I just recently gone through all the steps for my transfer but sadly this month all the OPs trade in the Navy closed.... now that was a big surprise to me and to the recruiter too. As far as I've known those trade never closed (very high attrition rate etc etc).

From what I've gathered on the various boards I came to two possible conclusion.

#1: Too many people at the QL3 level are waiting for their QL5 training, so they shut down the trade, train some people up and re-open it later.

#2: If all the amalgation rumors are true they might have closed the trade to actually apply that amalgation between the ops trades.

Can someone give me some insight on what's going on ? and tell me if the navy OPs trades ever closed in the past and usually for how long.

any comments highly appreciated.

Thanks ahead from a soldier playing the waiting game


----------



## kincanucks (9 Apr 2006)

Too many people at the QL 0 level waiting for QL 3 courses, which are so long now they can only run one or two a year.


----------



## Collin.t (9 Apr 2006)

so I guess I'm in the wait for 6 to 12 months then


----------



## OSSOLOWAN (9 Apr 2006)

There are too many people awaiting QL3 and QL5 courses there was in the last year a massive influx of personnel but if you give it a year tops your in. although comming from an operator why would youwant to be one?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Apr 2006)

OSSOLOWAN said:
			
		

> There are too many people awaiting QL3 and QL5 courses there was in the last year a massive influx of personnel but if you give it a year tops your in. although comming from an operator why would youwant to be one?



Because not all people find it to be a bad go and really enjoy it. :


----------



## Collin.t (9 Apr 2006)

I really like the ops trade, however my stint in comm rsch didn't happen during a period of my life that I was ready for that. And the morse code drove me nuts.

The navy sounds like a wonderful place to work, and an ops trade is always good, I heard all about the long waiting periods and such but I'm alright with that, you simply need something to motivate yourself. Like I dunno doing a degree part time.

A year sounds really long  :-\ especially since I have some problems with the reserve unit I currently work for. So I suppose I just have to find something to keep me busy


----------



## S McPhee (10 Apr 2006)

So does anyone know if all three trades (Son Op, NES op, NCI Op) are all going to be effected the same by this congestion?  Or is there a chance that one or two of the Op trades could open before the other(s) due to the turn over rate of that specific trade?


----------



## tempest77 (11 Apr 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Too many people at the QL 0 level waiting for QL 3 courses, which are so long now they can only run one or two a year.



They only run one or two a year?  So do they open these up in regular intervals?  If not, what criteria has to be me before they open these up again?


----------



## kincanucks (11 Apr 2006)

tempest77 said:
			
		

> They only run one or two a year?  So do they open these up in regular intervals?  If not, what criteria has to be me before they open these up again?



Well isn't that the million dollar question.  Perhaps a complete gutting of the training system in the 1990s due to government cutting of defence spending combined with an increase in people needing training might have something to do with it.

DA


----------



## M Feetham (12 Apr 2006)

I remember during the mid 90's when they offered FRP, they would not a allowed a trade to recruit if they had members taking FRP. As far as I can remember the three main ops trades were never offered FRP. The QL3 isn't really much longer than it used to be, they have cut a lot of stuff out of the course because of the way they redid the qualification levels. QL 3 now qualified an NCIOP for the ASPO position and doesn't concentrate on air or surface, that stuff comes later with the QL4 and QL 5 courses respectively. I cannot imagine any reason that the trades would be closed, but I will drop a line the the mangler and ask what is up with that. You never know he may even answer me.
Cheers. Feet


----------



## Melbatoast (14 Apr 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Well isn't that the million dollar question.  Perhaps a complete gutting of the training system in the 1990s due to government cutting of defence spending combined with an increase in people needing training might have something to do with it.
> 
> DA



This is really odd because the Sonar school was putting through 5 or 6 QL3 courses a year not too long ago, with at least three in-house at a time, maybe four?  Now, I think they're set to run just one QL3 course this year as far as I know, whereas they are going to run four QL5As, overlapping.  I don't know if that has ever happened.

I just think the trades are clogged up at the QL4 level, with a lot of people waiting for their fives.

That said, attrition is going to eat up a lot of spots, particularly on the East Coast.  Sonar will probably be a red trade again soon if the scuttlebutt about who's quitting or remustering is close to accurate.


----------



## M Feetham (17 Apr 2006)

I got an email from the mangler a couple days after I emailed him with the question. He said he wasn't sure what I was talking about and forwarded the question to DmilC. I am still waiting on an answer from the chief there. That's all for now.
Cheers Feet


----------



## kincanucks (17 Apr 2006)

M Feetham said:
			
		

> I got an email from the mangler a couple days after I emailed him with the question. He said he wasn't sure what I was talking about and forwarded the question to DmilC. I am still waiting on an answer from the chief there. That's all for now.
> Cheers Feet



The trades are open.

HH


----------



## M Feetham (18 Apr 2006)

As per what Kincanuks said, the trades are open. This comes directly from CPO1 Horan in Ottawa, he is the chief in charge Naval Recruiting. He said the trades are open and that they will never close. My next question for Collin T is who exactly told you the trades were closed? The chief was interested. Could you let me know, so I can let him know. Thanks.
Cheers Feet


----------



## Collin.t (18 Apr 2006)

well they were closed for a short little while during the month of March, no position were "planned" to be open for the new fiscal year. However that didn't last very long.

Another thing, I don't know if this is the appropriate thread for the question, but how long does it usually takes for a file to go from the recruiting office to the career manage/board of selection for a final answer. In my specific case we're talking about a component transfer.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Apr 2006)

You do know kincanucks works for recruiting right?


----------



## kincanucks (18 Apr 2006)

M Feetham said:
			
		

> As per what Kincanuks said, the trades are open. This comes directly from CPO1 Horan in Ottawa, he is the chief in charge Naval Recruiting. He said the trades are open and that they will never close. My next question for Collin T is who exactly told you the trades were closed? The chief was interested. Could you let me know, so I can let him know. Thanks.
> Cheers Feet



No postions were allocated to most naval occupations and therefore technically they were closed albeit for a short while.  There is no reason for anyone to get their panties in a knot over it.


----------



## kincanucks (19 Apr 2006)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> But I like how it feels, all uncomfortable and stuff.


Yes but don't we get the same feeling cheering for the Canucks?


----------



## M Feetham (20 Apr 2006)

Yes I am aware that he is in recruiting, however, i said i would check with the Chief and that is what I did. Just trying to get all the facts for the people who are interested. Thanks.
Cheers Feet


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Apr 2006)

M Feetham said:
			
		

> Yes I am aware that he is in recruiting, however, i said i would check with the Chief and that is what I did. Just trying to get all the facts for the people who are interested. Thanks.
> Cheers Feet



Sorry Feet, the comment was directed more so at Collin T then yourself.


----------



## Collin.t (20 Apr 2006)

I know kinkanuck works for recruiting. I asked him a few questions over the last few weeks.

I was just throwing the question in there for anyone to answer.


----------



## M Feetham (21 Apr 2006)

S'cool man, I have a question for kincanucks though. Would he explain how the system works for allocating positions for recruiting. It seems to me that when an individual comes in they can apply for whatever trade they want, realizing of course that the mob sends you where it wants/needs you in the end. Inquiring minds need to know? Thanks 
Feet


----------



## kincanucks (21 Apr 2006)

_Would he explain how the system works for allocating positions for recruiting._ I will assume that you are talking about positions for occupations and not recruiting positions for CFRC/Ds.  Every year a Strategic Intake Plan (SIP) is developed by NDHQ through input from the various players (element commands, managing authorities, etc.) to determine how many positions will be needed for each military occupation for that FY and then it is determined from where those numbers will come from (direct entry, CT, OT, UTPNCM, ROTP, etc.).  Then recruiting is given the numbers that they need to enrol for that FY to meet the SIP.

_It seems to me that when an individual comes in they can apply for whatever trade they want, realizing of course that the mob sends you where it wants/needs you in the end._  An applicant can apply for any trade they want if they meet the application requirements for those trades and yes if they are enrolled they are usually sent where they are needed in that particular occupation not where they would like to go.


----------



## M Feetham (21 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the information, learned something new today, the day wasn't wasted.
Have a good weekend.
Feet


----------

